# Upcoming new locations - per sales rep



## chrono88 (Aug 14, 2015)

For what it's worth... We attended a recent sales presentation at Marbrisa. The sales rep mentioned Maui, Hilton Head, and Washington D.C. as the upcoming new locations for HGVC, supposedly all of which will be available to book within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## GregT (Aug 14, 2015)

chrono88 said:


> For what it's worth... We attended a recent sales presentation at Marbrisa. The sales rep mentioned Maui, Hilton Head, and Washington D.C. as the upcoming new locations for HGVC, supposedly all of which will be available to book within the next 2-3 years.



Good news -- Maui and Hilton Head are already in the news, and would love to add Washington DC to the mix.  Thanks for posting this, will hope that it is true!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 14, 2015)

D.C. Will be a hotel conversion. 

That will be awesome given the cost of hotel rooms in DC. 

There was a Boston deal in the works but it is now dead.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 14, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> D.C. Will be a hotel conversion.
> 
> That will be awesome given the cost of hotel rooms in DC.
> 
> There was a Boston deal in the works but it is now dead.



Is DC going to be in DC... or outside like the other options?

If it is in DC... This will be better than awesome.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 14, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Is DC going to be in DC... or outside like the other options?
> 
> If it is in DC... This will be better than awesome.



If it is close to a metro line, being outside of DC would work for me.

Kurt


----------



## worknout777 (Aug 21, 2015)

We were also told San Diego in the lamplight district is also in the works.  Anyone else hear that?


----------



## presley (Aug 21, 2015)

worknout777 said:


> We were also told San Diego in the lamplight district is also in the works.  Anyone else hear that?



I haven't heard that, but could you have meant the gaslamp district? I know of no lamplight district. At any rate, I haven't heard of any new San Diego locations.


----------



## worknout777 (Aug 21, 2015)

Haha..yah I meant the gaslamp district


----------



## GregT (Aug 21, 2015)

worknout777 said:


> We were also told San Diego in the lamplight district is also in the works.  Anyone else hear that?



That would be great if it came to pass, but haven't heard that rumor.

The gaslamp district is right next to the ballpark and lots of interesting restaurants and clubs.   I would prefer a beach-front property here, but those don't appear to be a candidate for any of the timeshare systems.

Thx for passing the rumor on!

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 22, 2015)

I have heard about Boston and Washington DC from sales reps before.. but never actually hear about the projects starting.. then all these cool locations like Maui and Hilton Head just sort of drop out of nowhere....

Maybe those sales guys don't know so much after all.......

Gaslamp in San Diego would be a nice addition.

I would love to see a location in Northern California, like wine country or Lake Tahoe


----------



## weems637 (Aug 22, 2015)

Had a conversation yesterday with a friend that works in the accounting department at Hilton.  Hilton is no longer involved with the construction portion of the new resorts being brought into the HGVC system.  Independent developers are doing the construction.   Hilton has limited itself to just the Management and marketing end.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2015)

weems637 said:


> Had a conversation yesterday with a friend that works in the accounting department at Hilton.  Hilton is no longer involved with the construction portion of the new resorts being brought into the HGVC system.  Independent developers are doing the construction.



That's been a tradition dating back to Valdoro. Let other's build, then they take over sales + managment... The Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head resorts were built by Strand Capital Group.  Here's the PR from www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com ...

ORLANDO - January 12, 2015 - Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) and Strand Capital Group today announced the development of a new resort in Hilton Head Island, South Carolina.... The project is the latest venture in the successful five-year history of HGV and Strand Capital collaborations, most recently highlighted by the development of Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club Myrtle Beach... 

Construction is planned for two phases of development, with first occupancy anticipated in early Summer 2016. The new resort will be comprised of four distinct buildings and is entitled for 125 two-bedroom units. Plans call for a spacious lobby and arrival entry, a dramatic oceanfront feature pool and adjacent pool bar, under-unit parking and a host of additional amenities.
-----------------
.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 22, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> That's been a tradition dating back to Valdoro. Let other's build, then they take over sales + managment... The Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head resorts were built by Strand Capital Group.  Here's the PR from www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com ...
> 
> ORLANDO - January 12, 2015 - Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) and Strand Capital Group today announced the development of a new resort in Hilton Head Island, South Carolina.... The project is the latest venture in the successful five-year history of HGV and Strand Capital collaborations, most recently highlighted by the development of Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club Myrtle Beach...
> 
> ...



Don't forget Elara & Trump, here in Las Vegas.

Isn't "Let other's build, then they take over sales + managment" how HGVC got started, with the properties in Mexico, before building the Flamingo.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Isn't "Let other's build, then they take over sales + managment" how HGVC got started...



Hilton relied on Mariner Group and their SW Florida resorts for it's start-up, which is why there are so many older Florida affiliates. In 1992, Hilton and Mariner created a joint-venture ("Grand Vacations, Ltd."). Flamingo and Seaworld (Phase I) were built by the Mariner execs. Hilton bought out Mariner and installed their own peep in 1996."

Source: http://www.themarinergroup.com/vacation-ownership.asp
.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2015)

OK, the Mexican TS's (Fiesta Americana) weren't until 1997. 

http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/page/11007


----------



## ibcnu (Aug 25, 2015)

Would love to see a resort in or around Washington DC./Virginia.  Not interested in Boston or San Diego.  Not interested in Hilton Head either, which is already overbuilt with timeshares and HGVC already has 2 in Myrtle Beach.  Charleston would be nice or something along the coast of North Carolina, but not another South Carolina TS!

Would love for Hilton to build something on or very near a ski resort in New England, specifically anywhere in the mountains of New York, Vermont, Massachusetts, New Hampshire or Maine.  We travel/vacation in the winter (to both warm climates and ski trips) but do not want to travel cross country to go skiing.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 26, 2015)

ibcnu said:


> Would love to see a resort in or around Washington DC./Virginia.  Not interested in Boston or San Diego.  Not interested in Hilton Head either, which is already overbuilt with timeshares and HGVC already has 2 in Myrtle Beach.  Charleston would be nice or something along the coast of North Carolina, but not another South Carolina TS!
> 
> Would love for Hilton to build something on or very near a ski resort in New England, specifically anywhere in the mountains of New York, Vermont, Massachusetts, New Hampshire or Maine.  We travel/vacation in the winter (to both warm climates and ski trips) but do not want to travel cross country to go skiing.



Every property in a new location (and HH is very different than Myrtle) is good in my eye. Makes options and opportunities more exciting. So  Build Build Build.... lets get resorts in Boston, Chicago, San Fran.... Lets get some more international options like Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal,  Paris, London, Anywhere in Switzerland, Maybe Barcalona, A Big city in Japan, and maybe a few options in big cities in Italy...

Maybe I am nuts, but any new city/location is a good thing...


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Maybe I am nuts, but any new city/location is a good thing...



No, not nuts... just a dreamer.  I'd put this down as wishful thinking.
Where they locate has little to do with giving us choices and far more to do with their bottom-line. They'll "build" only when+where they think they'll get easy sales at full-price_... not particularly surprising._


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 26, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Where they locate has little to do with giving us choices and far more to do with their bottom-line. They'll "build" only when+where they think they'll get easy sales at full-price_... not particularly surprising._



Rep told us that they are exploring expanding the Hilton NY Club concept into major cities such as Chicago, SF, and DC.  

The Hilton Grand offering is primarily beaches and resorts whereas this product line will be expanding Hilton Club concept and targeted for people who want to visit major cities for cultural attractions and more flexible, shorter vacation options, daily maid service etc. 

YMMV this may be pure conjecture at this point... we also have to take into account that this is coming from a rep which may be pure smoke.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Sep 2, 2015)

*NEW Resort Maui and HHV with opening date*

Maui Resort
Hilton Grand Vacations Club is coming to Maui! Construction began earlier this year on the first Club property on Hawaii’s second-largest island. The resort, which has yet to be formally named, will be located in southern Maui on the eastern edge of Maalaea Bay adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park. It will be developed in the style of a Hawaiian villa, featuring 740 feet of oceanfront property and 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom units. The new Maui resort is expected to open in 2017.
The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
A new tower is going up at Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort. Construction began last summer on The Grand Islander, a 37-story, 418-unit tower being built next to the Tapa Tower on Kalia Road. It will feature one-, two- and three-bedroom suites and penthouses, with full kitchens, spacious living areas and private bedrooms. The Grand Islander is expected to open in 2017 and will become the fifth Hilton Grand Vacations Club property on Oahu.
- See more at: http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...m=email&utm_campaign=hgv#sthash.FwqI4ZLt.dpuf


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 8, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I would love to see a location in Northern California, like wine country or Lake Tahoe



Agreed, a Napa/Sonoma Valley location would be most excellent...  

Complete with outdoor showers like the high-end hotels have there.


----------



## GregT (Sep 8, 2015)

It's been pretty silent lately on the conversion of the Ocean Tower to a timeshare.....has anyone heard anything on that?

Best,

Greg


Edited:  I did call on this and posted in a separate thread...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 8, 2015)

GregT said:


> It's been pretty silent lately on the conversion of the Ocean Tower to a timeshare.....has anyone heard anything on that?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Last i heard the neighbors were protesting the plan, but that was a while last year...

http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/plan-appealed-convert-ocean-tower-rooms-timeshares


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 21, 2015)

HGVC announced on facebook at least the next resort called ocean oak on hilton head?

https://www.facebook.com/HiltonGran...155336.114824201977/10154202441656978/?type=1


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 21, 2015)

Interesting Name, wonder if it holds any referential meaning or just totally made up? But interesting nonetheless. Boy, do I think THAT location will be popular. The HHI area is what has been luring me to buy Marriott, but so far I have resisted buying one, now I guess I don't have to. Wonder what that points chart will look like in high season.


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 13, 2015)

I took an owners update tour at Elara last week. Sales guy said unofficially new HGVC in SF and Chicago. 
Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Blues (Oct 13, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> I took an owners update tour at Elara last week. Sales guy said unofficially new HGVC in SF and Chicago.
> Take it with a grain of salt.



Chicago?  I'd take that with the amount of salt that Chicago puts on their roads in the winter.

Bob
(BTW - I grew up in the area)


----------



## holdaer (Oct 13, 2015)

HGVC members have the ability to use club points to book The Club Donatello in San Francisco.  I think this used to be a Bluegreen Vacations Club resort.  If that is the case, then maybe Hotel Blake in Chicago is next since that is also a Bluegreen resort?

Anyway, I would love to see HGVC and Bluegreen create an affiliate relationship.  Based on where Bluegreen resorts are located, HGVC would be a good compliment to their portfolio as well as BG being a good fit to HGVC.

Who knows, anything is possible?


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 13, 2015)

holdaer said:


> HGVC members have the ability to use club points to book The Club Donatello in San Francisco.  I think this used to be a Bluegreen Vacations Club resort.  If that is the case, then maybe Hotel Blake in Chicago is next since that is also a Bluegreen resort?
> 
> Anyway, I would love to see HGVC and Bluegreen create an affiliate relationship.  Based on where Bluegreen resorts are located, HGVC would be a good compliment to their portfolio as well as BG being a good fit to HGVC.
> 
> Who knows, anything is possible?





How do you book The Club Donatello in SF?
I have 2200 points that expire end of year and I would love to stay in SF. Please provide info on that club if you can. TIA!!


----------



## holdaer (Oct 13, 2015)

Uscjusto said:


> How do you book The Club Donatello in SF?
> I have 2200 points that expire end of year and I would love to stay in SF. Please provide info on that club if you can. TIA!!








I'm not sure if copying the info from the member guide worked.  However, all you have to do is call a club counselor and they will use your club points to book a stay at Club Donatello.  Studio unit for 1 week is 2,400pts.


----------



## holdaer (Oct 13, 2015)

*Club Donatello using Club Points thru SFX*

Reservations require a fee of $76 and once made are non-changeable. The normal Club cancellation policy applies. Availability may be limited during certain times, and the resort's standard check-in date applies. Elite Members enjoy a priority reservation window of 365 to 276 days prior to check-in. General Club Members may access remaining reservations starting 276 days prior to check-in. To check availability and confirm reservations at any of these resorts, contact a Club Counselor at 800-932-4482.


http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/SFX_ClubDonatello.jpg

Club Donatello (Thursday check-in required)

2,400 points (studio)
Ideal for business or vacation travel, Club Donatello is a four-star, boutique owners club that provides an intimate ambiance in the heart of San Francisco’s Union Square.


----------



## Uscjusto (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you!

I wish these kind of reservations could be made through the hgvc portal instead of calling.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 13, 2015)

I had no idea about the SF location. Is there a listing of other locations we can use points outside of RCI?


----------



## holdaer (Oct 13, 2015)

Dojan123 said:


> I had no idea about the SF location. Is there a listing of other locations we can use points outside of RCI?



Yes.

3 Grand Mayan Locations (Riviera Maya, Nuevo Vallarta, Acapulco)  
3,400 points (1 bedroom)
4,800 points (2 bedroom)

2 Grand Luxxe Locations (Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta)
7,200 points (studio)
12,600 points (1 bedroom)
14,400 points (2 bedroom)


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 13, 2015)

Club Donatello is inventory HGVC gets through SFX.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 13, 2015)

holdaer said:


> Yes.
> 
> 3 Grand Mayan Locations (Riviera Maya, Nuevo Vallarta, Acapulco)
> 3,400 points (1 bedroom)
> ...



Is this for elites only?


----------



## holdaer (Oct 13, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Is this for elites only?



No, all HGVC club members have the ability to book reservations into these resorts.  Only difference is that Elite members have a longer reservation window.  They can reserve as early as 365 days out. General HGVC members can book beginning at the 276 day window.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 14, 2015)

*Found It!*

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/sfx-preferred-resorts/
Here is the proper link, it is under the tab "Club Features" ----->"Resort Vacation Exchange"------> "Read more about SFX Resorts"


----------



## holdaer (Oct 14, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/sfx-preferred-resorts/
> Here is the proper link, it is under the tab "Club Features" ----->"Resort Vacation Exchange"------> "Read more about SFX Resorts"




Thanks for posting the proper link. I had difficulty trying to post the link from the member guide.


----------

